

Ask HN: Feedback on a newsletter concept - rahulchaudhary

I am starting a free weekly newsletter called NoSQL Weekly, which will feature curated news, articles, new releases etc related to NoSQL. It will also occasionally include new event, book, and job announcements. The goal is to keep the e-mail reasonably brief and useful.<p>You can go here, http://www.nosqlweekly.com/ to subscribe to NoSQL Weekly - it's a one click process. If at any time you're not happy with your subscription, you can easily unsubscribe.<p>I would appreciate feedback from HN community about the concept. What else would you like to see in this newsletter?
======
rahulchaudhary
Clickable: <http://www.nosqlweekly.com/>

